# what could cause a speaker to make no sound when hooked up?



## tlxsess (Oct 2, 2004)

my door speaker hasnt worked since I got the car and so i brought it inside and pressed speaker wire comming off my home system onto the terminals and nothing happened.....no crackling, just nothing. all the wires on the speaker seem to be in good shape. I'm stumped. The other speaker of the pair sounds good in the other door. They are polk ex462's for what its worth.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

sounds like it's blown

Do you have a multimeter? It would be pretty easy to tell


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

i had the same problem with mine after i accidently hooked my speaker up to a constant 12v source instead of the right front output , i was wondering why i was hearing a hissing w/ the car off. So yeah it blew and i had to buy new speakers, now i've got Jensens up front and Road Masters(cheap Wal-Mart brand) in the rear. Overall it sounds better than stock but its not the best i've heard.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I did a shitty wiring job with my wiring harness on my aftermarket head unit and a couple months later I did not hear any sound out of my right side speakers. I checked the wiring connections, noticed that the right side speaker wires were disconnected, so I reconnected them with some good ole electrical tape, and they work fine now. Check out your wiring if you have an aftermarket head unit..


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

It could be either:

1) the speaker - try another speaker on the existing wiring or test it with an ohmmeter

2) the wiring - check for continuity with an ohmmeter from headunit to door you'll have to trace the wires and their color

3) the headunit's channel is blown - umm... get a new one


----------

